# 510 gathering



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.fiveoneoh.com 

Pizza & Pipes 510 Gathering on 9/11/04 in Santa Clara at 7pm
Address: 3581 Homestead Road, Santa Clara, CA 95051, 
Anyone is Invited! Many different 510's and other Nissan's/Datsun's show up.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn it I'd like to go but I dont think my 510 would make it. 4spd Leaking gas. Maybe next time.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

its a pretty busy day for me. i am going to try to make it to this meet. if i do i will have some footage and pictures to post later in the week.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

i made it to the meet, but only about ten 510s were there. five minutes later a sr powered 240 showed up. but i had to leave soon. so i really didnt see much.


----------

